# Paris casino oops



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

wildleg said:


> http://wtop.com/entertainment/2016/11/thousands-evacuated-as-power-outage-hits-las-vegas-resort/


They need to re-engineer their power system.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Was George Clowney , Matt Damen, and Brad Pitts seen hanging around the place recently?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

telsa said:


> They need to re-engineer their power system.


If they lost utility power at 9:45 and the gen wasn't running by noon, they have more than a few very serious problems........


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

micromind said:


> If they lost utility power at 9:45 and the gen wasn't running by noon, they have more than a few very serious problems........


Think of the insurance hit somebody is going to get.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

micromind said:


> If they lost utility power at 9:45 and the gen wasn't running by noon, they have more than a few very serious problems........


If the damage was between the ATS and the main, nothing would have prevented the outage.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> If the damage was between the ATS and the main, nothing would have prevented the outage.


Good point.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Was George Clowney , Matt Damen, and Brad Pitts seen hanging around the place recently?


They were at some gay hollywood party.


----------

